# Advice on restarting stalled poudriere builds



## gladiola (Dec 23, 2018)

I would like to know the best way to restart a poudriere build that's been interrupted by an error.  The situation I see occurring is that I will have a long-running build, like for Chromium, and poudriere will encounter an error.  The build will stall.  In some cases, I notice this because the powderkeg's web page simply stops updating.  I can see ways to research and mitigate the errors themselves by reading the logs and adjusting the options.

However, when I go to try to give poudriere another bulk command to try to start compiling again, I may get an error message telling me the jail is already running.  To counteract this, I have tried to give poudriere commands to stop that jail.  The console message will tell me it's stopped; but when I try again to restart the build with a poudriere bulk command, I am once again shown an error message that says that the jail is running already. 

I have been able to give the system a fresh chance to restart by rebooting the computer that I am using as a poudriere server.  Clearly, this is a heavy-handed way of using poudriere.  When you have to restart a build, what do you do?

For references, I'be been using the handbook, and this page from Digital Ocean: 
https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...m-to-create-packages-for-your-freebsd-servers

Any advice you give might be helpful.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 23, 2018)

To stop the jail run `poudriere jain -k -j JAILNANE`. Now if the building is taking so much time you may need to adjust those parameters in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf:


```
MAX_EXECUTION_TIME=
NOHANG_TIME=
```

If you don't need the ports-mgmt/poudriere complext features, like building packages for different versions or different options for different machines etc. You could give a try to ports-mgmt/synth. HERE.


----------



## gladiola (Dec 23, 2018)

rigoletto@ said:


> To stop the jail run `poudriere jain -k -j JAILNANE`. Now if the building is taking so much time you may need to adjust those parameters in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm sorry, but as I mentioned above, the kill command for the jail already gets applied. This post is a request for advice in situations when those kill commands don't appear to work. Part of the goal here is to become a better operator of poudriere, so I'm not ready to switch to another program. Thanks.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 23, 2018)

Ok. I miss this detail. That just happened to me a couple of times, if stop/start the jail didn't work I would probably delete the jail (without cleaning anything) and create a new one with the same parameters. The old data will be kept.

Btw, ports-mgmt/poudriere is not something super advanced but more like a bunch of complex Bourne shell scripts.


----------



## gladiola (Dec 24, 2018)

rigoletto@ said:


> Ok. I miss this detail. That just happened to me a couple of times, if stop/start the jail didn't work I would probably delete the jail (without cleaning anything) and create a new one with the same parameters. The old data will be kept.
> 
> Btw, ports-mgmt/poudriere is not something super advanced but more like a bunch of complex Bourne shell scripts.


Thanks for your time. I'll be going back to chapter 14 of the Handbook to plan out some more practice.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 24, 2018)

You could also have a look on the Poudriere WIKI.


----------

